# ll



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

/


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

BJ, in about 2 months, at the rate you're advancing, you're gonna be my new idol. You are amazing, man!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> BJ, in about 2 months, at the rate you're advancing, you're gonna be my new idol. You are amazing, man!


lol thanks so much. you _are _one of my idols. I love that i have a pocket buddy that you designed, that gib cut out , and I finished.. to me, that is so amazing.. i love being a part of this community and i love the support i have here.. It really gave me a purpose that I was lacking before.. I hate to sound cheesy but I can't help being honest. I am giving this "My all" like I have never done before in my life. This so-called hobby gets me up early in the morning. When i wake up with swollen hands from rasping so much, I pick up the rasp and keep going. I cant really put into words how this hobby has changed me.. It rewired my brain.
Thanks to my supporters. I would not be doing this without your knowledge and respect.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad your using the Blackwood mate, like I have said before a horizontal grain will appear a diff colour to verticle, its fantastic stuff, glad you like it, and **** you are making some nice ones... the grain will really come out when clear coated... cheers Ben


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Glad your using the Blackwood mate, like I have said before a horizontal grain will appear a diff colour to verticle, its fantastic stuff, glad you like it, and **** you are making some nice ones... the grain will really come out when clear coated... cheers Ben


the blackwood was a bit weird when working it,.. it would appear muddy and smudgy looking until i oiled it. then the texture and beauty really came through. i am so happy with it, and cannot thank you enough.. I just hope you like the HDPE and find a good use for it.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

great work bj


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

DAM bj you are popping them out... I definitely feel you should continue building off of this design.. that thing is out-of-sight

LGD


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> DAM bj you are popping them out... I definitely feel you should continue building off of this design.. that thing is out-of-sight
> 
> LGD


thanks lgd. I do really like the design too. I will work on it for sure. next time i want the forks a bit longer. I really need to balance style and function. I often only think of the function haflway through working on it and by then it is too late to adjust. I have confidence that I will have a very good design in a few months. i appreciate the support


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looking good, that palm swell looks like itll sit deep and comfy in your palm.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

hi bj you have done a cracking job there buddy and it looks great i have never thought of transfering the shape of a natural that i have to a board

i have one in the workshop that im working on that has really nice form to it so may need to use that and give it a go

im in the processs of trying to come up with some new designs even got the wife with the thinking cap on lol

atb rob

keep up the good work buddy you are making some real beauties


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes it


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

great work bj looks like lots of work by hand


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

yes , it was a lot of work.. my hands are bruised and swollen from all the rasping and sanding


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Snipez1978 said:


> hi bj you have done a cracking job there buddy and it looks great i have never thought of transfering the shape of a natural that i have to a board
> 
> i have one in the workshop that im working on that has really nice form to it so may need to use that and give it a go
> 
> ...


you should give it a try. i will be doing this again for sure.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That one looks like a great shooter. And the craftsmanship is stunning given the time you have spent making slingshots, you have a gift and the slingshot is force is strong with this one....


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

flippinout said:


> That one looks like a great shooter. And the craftsmanship is stunning given the time you have spent making slingshots, you have a gift and the slingshot is force is strong with this one....


thanks nathan. that means a lot . Whenever you feel like doing a trade, let me know


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

You're really doing some excellent work. Seems like mind is going 90 miles an hour.
You have a great natural talent BJ. Keep it up!







..Jim


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice work! P.S. I like the picture on the wall.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Your slingshots just keep getting better and better, you have a natural talent for working with wood. That is just awesome.
Martin


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> i likes it


HEY ROB IS BACK! Good to see you posting again Bud, I missed your humor.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome work BJ, you are on a roll man. Very talanted with the hand tools, you have a knack few posess. Brilliant. I love palm swell slingshots.
Philly


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

today i learned the constrictor knot and made a simple latex bandset for my new creation. it shoots so good. I am so proud of myself hehe


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Dude, you owe your slingshots a better camera!!

Awesome!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Dude, you owe your slingshots a better camera!!
> 
> Awesome!


i totally need a new camera.. my lady picked it out because it was blue and it took decent video, but the video isnt too good, the sound sucksand the camera stills are crap.. but it can take vid and pics under water.. who shoots slingshots under water?
lol


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Great stuff bj. Thats a cracker


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

**** cool... Your talent is tremendous.

I like your posts... as well as I am jealous







just kidding...

Great job, man!


----------

